# Any interest in a film gear specific Buy/Sell/Trade thread?



## zulu42 (Feb 27, 2019)

I know there are those, like me, who accumulate film cameras and equipment. I can't resist a thrift store find or garage sale lot. There's a few items I would like to find, and many items I could let go if somebody else likes them.

Would a film gear swap thread die from lack of interest?

Does the low value of much film gear make it not worth the shipping?

Would it make sense to be separate from the general buy and sell forum?

Anybody have a Nikon F model SLR or a box camera they want to trade? Anybody need a K1000 kit, Yashica SLR, or an old rangefinder or folder?

Thoughts?

Thanks for looking


----------



## terri (Feb 28, 2019)

Why not?      Having it in this forum would make the most sense.   I'f be glad to sticky it for you so it wouldn't fall away.   If we see that it doesn't help anyone down the road, it can be un-stuck.   But it makes sense to have a regular thread for members to discuss these items. 

As far as value of item(s) v. shipping costs, that is always in the eye of whoever wants to give it/get it.  

Anything involving actual sales should take place in the Buy/Sell forum, where our usual disclaimers apply.     

So - if you want to get the ball rolling and create such a thread, have at it!


----------



## IanG (Mar 2, 2019)

Usually these swaos/trades are in the For Sale and Wanted sections of forums.  It's important the lister has an accurate Location on their profile.

There are Camera Fairs and organised Swap meets.  I go to a Camera Fair about 4 or 5 times a year. there's a lot of analog equipment there  changing hands at reasonable prices usually much less than on Ebay.  Most traders are just selling but a few are buying as well.

You need to have a good idea of what items are really worth, what's the demand.

Ian


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 2, 2019)

Good input, thank you for the reply. I suppose if I were to get more serious about film gear, I might end up on more specific forums and start attending events like you mentioned. I think I'm actually trying to avoid becoming a serious collector


----------

